# Red tail Barracuda



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

have you seen some of these or have or still own these becase at my LPS i saw these today and was thinking of getting some of them they just came in tonight and saw wondering if i could get a care sheet and know if they are aggressive in any way alright thanks ~dan


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

They say 55g minimum but IME any tank under 5ft. in length is too small. They are shoaling fish, and one is no fun, like having one rbp. I love my guys. They are only aggressive towards each other if not in enough numbers, and will eat anything that will fit into their mouths. I also find that they will attack any long silvery fish smaller than them. They can be housed with gars, but not cichlids. My guys tend to pick on an I.D. shark, don't know why.
some info. 
http://www.opefe.com/acestrorhynchus.html
http://www.mongabay.com/fish/acestrorhynchus.htm
http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/cachorro.shtml


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you missed the best care sheet of them all by The Expert

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=9881


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you missed the best care sheet of them all by The Expert
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=9881
> [snapback]796922[/snapback]​


Oh, it is SOOOO good to have you back!

By the way, most of those other sites are my pics anyhow! That guy on Mongabay is a great guy (of course Frank is too! )

Back on topic, I HIGHLY recommend red tails (falcatus). I got some isalinae because they're smaller but for overall 'lack of jumpiness' and savage feeding, NO comparison, get falcatus. Get a group, have a large tank, dont get aggressive tankmates (or edible ones) and you'll be very very happy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and dont forget to 'condition' feeders, parasites can be a problem.
by condition I just mean quarantine/feed them in a separate tank for a few days.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Damn, sorry I missed that one. Very informative.
Acestro, are the isalinae skittish much? I wanted to add a few but, by the aggression of my Falcatus', I don't think they'd survive if very fragile.
I thought that the Altus was possibly a variant of the Falcatus. So its a different fish on its own?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very perceptive question. I think if you looked at the range of altus and falcatus I doubt they'd overlap (meaning they are veeery closely related). I don't know if it's true, I'll have to look it up, but either way they do seem close. For now they are separate species.

Isalinae are the least skittish acestro, but I tried them with falcatus and they eventually eat the isalinae. It's astounding how big a meal those guys can eat. And I had no idea I wouldn't see isalinae for 3 years! Bottom line, need to be in different tanks.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Can you house these guys with payara?


----------

